# play wmv files s60v3



## magneticme200 (Dec 19, 2007)

guys i have a nokia n95 8gb..

i have a corecodec player for playing mpg files, smartmovie for avi files, 
realplayer(inbuilt) for real media files
i want a player for wmv files for my n95 8gb (s60v3)..

and also if possible an all in one player which plays all of thse files...

pls suggest...
i need it ..

thnks in advance


manan


----------



## hac_king (Dec 22, 2007)

i am also searching for such software which make my n72 able to
 run WMV.....!!!!! does any1 knows??


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 22, 2007)

*There is no software available for s60 or sony ericsson devices to play wmv till date*

BUT TCPMP (the core pocket media player) has marked WMV as * .....

it means its support will be released in future i.e in 2008 when microsoft grants it !



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 22, 2007)

Why to go for .wmv when we have got superior divx and xvid players?


----------



## magneticme200 (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah u r right..
bt the prblem is i dnt knw y bt wenevr i convert any vid file to anothr format....its size shoots up....
tht y i was lukin for dedicated players...


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 23, 2007)

magneticme200 said:
			
		

> yeah u r right..
> bt the prblem is i dnt knw y bt wenevr i convert any vid file to anothr format....its size shoots up....
> tht y i was lukin for dedicated players...



the best is to use SMart movie converter for pc....select you model no. and it will encode at maximum quality and less size.....
it will even give predictable size based on your encoding selection ....

can get a movie in full quality in 100 mb.....

www.lonelycatgames.com

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## magneticme200 (Dec 24, 2007)

i donno y am i nt able to send u a msg..thts y the reply is here bhai..all done..evrythng working nw...bt nw the problem is...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=700581


----------

